# Regarding Beer



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

There are only three beers i don't like:

Flat beer;
Warm beer;
No beer at all.


My favorite beer:

The next beer.

_______
rm


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm in complete agreement, as long as you understand that I'll take flat, warm beer over no beer any time. :al :al :al


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I'll second Leafhog. Fresh pulled traditional Brittish Bitters is flat and cool NOT cold, but not quite warm. so smooooth your on your third before you know it and sooner than later on yer arse. :al :al :al :s


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

Free beer is the best!  

What is the only thing better than a free case of beer?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

glovepuppy said:


> What is the only thing better than a free case of beer?


A Free KEG of Beer?


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

glovepuppy said:


> Free beer is the best!
> 
> What is the only thing better than a free case of beer?


Two free cases of beer!

________
rm


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmm beer :al


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

Roger Miller" said:


> Two free cases of beer!
> 
> ________
> rm


ABSOLUTELY!! :al :al :al 
and the only thing better than that is THREE free cases of beer.
And so on and so on and so on and so on and so on and so on and so on and so on and so on and so on and so on and so on and so on and so on and so on and so on and so on and so on and so on and so on and so on and so on


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

"Beer the cause of and solution to all of lifes problems"

- Homer (j. simpson that is)

BTW. Quiz question... Who knows what the J. stands for?


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

partagaspete said:


> "Beer the cause of and solution to all of lifes problems"
> 
> - Homer (j. simpson that is)
> 
> BTW. Quiz question... Who knows what the J. stands for?


J. stands for Jay

fishbulb!


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm gonna go home and pull a mug of homebrew from the kegerator and smoke one of Santa's quasi-flammable presents! Yeeehaw! :al :w 

SB


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

How about skunky beer?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Brandon said:


> How about skunky beer?


 vis a vis Corona? Use a lime and suffer


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Just love that beer!


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Even squirrels like beer!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Handed down forever....


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Did you all know that beer is actually suppose to be served at room temp. I learned this from a fellow Gorilla, just can't remember who? But thats how beer in Europe is served. At room temp. 

I stayed in a brewery In Germany for about 3 weeks. The beer they brewed is the best I have ever tasted. The stored the beer in huge containers in the lower half of the hotel/brewery/restaurant. So the first time air (the beer devil) ever touched the beer was when it hit your glass. You want to talk about a "born on date." They also had some of the best food. I didn't want to leave. God I love Germany.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I've had lots of beer in europe especially England. I'd say its slightly cooler than room temp though cause the kegs or casks are usually stored in the basement where the temps are relatively constant year round.

In England the younger generation is scoffing at warm beer. Pubs are selling more Guinness Extra Cold than the classic. Damn kids nowadays. :bx


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

German beer is not usually served warm. I want to say ideal temp was 47 F (we Germans are anal arent we). Dont really remember. English beer is usually warmer. General rule of thumb is the darker and heavier a beer, the warmer it should be. Light and weiss beer (and other such crap) should be 40 so you cant taste it, and then work your way up from there to 55-60 for porters and stouts. 

Generally speaking, all drinks are served warmer in Europe here. You will rarely get ice with a Coke or water.


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

coppertop said:


> I stayed in a brewery In Germany for about 3 weeks. The beer they brewed is the best I have ever tasted. The stored the beer in huge containers in the lower half of the hotel/brewery/restaurant. So the first time air (the beer devil) ever touched the beer was when it hit your glass. You want to talk about a "born on date." They also had some of the best food. I didn't want to leave. God I love Germany.


Spent many years traveling to Munich Frankfurt and Garmish. Boy I do miss the beer and food especially the brats, broiled chickens with pomfritz, and seafood. There was a place in Frankfurt that served a wieswine and marinated pork shoulder I'd die for. (excuse german spelling) The beer in Munich was the best I have ever had anywhere. Ah thanks for tweaking the memoies.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

miketafc said:


> The beer in Munich was the best I have ever had anywhere.


Agreed! Im assuming you spent time at the hofbrauhaus in munich


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

"Ah that's just drunk talk. Sweet, beautiful drunk talk."

That was my Simpson quote addition.

I love a good beer. I got a homebrew kit that I haven't tried out yet and am thinking about making up a batch this weekend. I have the ingredients for an Irish Cream Stout, which sounds good to me but I'm sure I'll screw it up.


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

AAlmeter said:


> Agreed! Im assuming you spent time at the hofbrauhaus in munich


All three floors. After you drink there enough you can get promoted to the second floor which has similar athmosphere and less fights. Than the ultimate is the third floor that actually has table clothes and some really fine looking buxumed waitresses.

I actually liked the Matazar and Augustina Keller better.

Sounds like you've been there.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Yeah. Its been 4 years since Ive been back. Been on the first and second floors, never the third...didnt even know it existed.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Thread reminds me of an old joke....

Q. Why do British serve their beer warm?

A. Because Lucas makes refrigerators.

MG owners joke....


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

AAlmeter said:


> Yeah. Its been 4 years since Ive been back. Been on the first and second floors, never the third...didnt even know it existed.


Ein Swei Prosit!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I think I'll have to break out the homebrew kit I got for Christmas last year. My ears perked up when I heard beer mentioned.

DGen, want to swap a bottle of our beer when its done?

Jeff


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Jeff said:


> DGen, want to swap a bottle of our beer when its done?


Absolutely! I've never done it before, so my first go at it will be this weekend. I'm expecting this to be a learning batch but I'm optimistic that I'll figure it out.


----------

